# Recent Arrival - Speedsonic In Gold



## Agent orange (Feb 11, 2006)

Picked this up last week from Keith. Finally got round to taking a few snaps yesterday and today.

It dates from 1974, ref: 188.0002, with a ETA 1255 tuning fork movement. The steel version comes in various dial colours, with either applied indices and baton hands or lumed markers and stick hands. AFAIK the gold plated version only came with applied indices and baton hands.

I was in two minds about this one as gold really isn't my thing. Fortunately Keith doesn't live too far away so I decided to go and see it for myself before rejecting the prospect. Really glad I did, it's a beauty in the metal and the indices and dial are fantastic. Not terribly legible I'll be the first to admit but any excuse to stare at your watch for a bit longer eh .

As ever Keith was a gent to deal with and we even snuck in a couple of pints and some posh pub grub too, can't be bad .

Anyhow enough talk here's some pics.





































And that lovely dial.










TBC...


----------



## Agent orange (Feb 11, 2006)

Some pics with it's mate also from 1974.




























So there you have it, a bit of 70's gold.

Cheers,

Gary


----------



## minkle (Mar 17, 2008)

Nice one Gary.. and Keith.

You had to get it anyway, just for it to go with your other one..


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

Dam Gary that really is pure class and also not helped as it's backed up by your usual high quality pictures - Well done on making that a Speedsonic pair :thumbsup:


----------



## Stanford (Feb 10, 2007)

I like that a lot - the dial is superb


----------



## KEITHT (Dec 2, 2007)

Hey..gary..i have found something more tastelessly 70's.... :lol:










Want to buy it...?

PS Jude found your sunnies... :huh:


----------



## Agent orange (Feb 11, 2006)

KEITHT said:


> Hey..gary..i have found something more tastelessly 70's.... :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I can't believe you didn't like the Speedsonic Keith, yes it's gold but if you're going to go OTT you may as well go the whole hog I reckon. Having said that I think you're on your own with that Bulova though :shutup:.

Cheers,

Gary

P.S. No worries about the shades they were only a cheap pair I keep in the car.


----------



## KEITHT (Dec 2, 2007)

Agent orange said:


> P.S. No worries about the shades they were only a cheap pair I keep in the car.


Joking Gary....they are safe and sound.....you don't really think i would let my son play with sunnies do you...he's got mud for playing with....


----------



## dombox40 (Oct 20, 2008)

Nice one Gary I,m partial to a bit of gold myself love the dial give it plenty of wrist time.


----------



## delays (Jan 20, 2009)

That Omega looks wonderful.

Hopefully one day I'll be able to scrape the funds together for something like that.

In the meantime - the Bulova, perhaps? :tongue2:


----------



## Chukas (Aug 7, 2008)

Really like that suprisingly 

Pictures as ever are superb


----------



## Sparky (Nov 2, 2005)

Having seen the Omega in the flesh last week it is a beauty Gary, congrats. :thumbsup:

Having also seen that Bulova in the flesh, I can confirm that it is ghastly!

Mark


----------

